# Booting from USB



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I have a question about booting Win 10 from USB...

When I boot it on my main computer I get to the Win 10 logo and it freezes there...not even those spinning dots appear (loading)...

And if I boot the same USB on another computer it works as it should....do I have something wrong setted in Bios or something?


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry for double posting...I have been rading a little. People say that my MOBO may not even support WIN 10? P5KPL-AM


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into *Setup *(Bios) Go to the *Security* tab. If *Secure Boot *is enabled, *Disable* it or change it to *Setup Mode.* If* UEFI Bios* is enabled, change it to* Legacy*. _Move _USB Flash drive to First Boot Device. _Save and Exit_
If you still have a problem, then create a Bootable USB with* Rufus*, in my signature. Under _Partition Scheme_ choose *GPT*. (see Attached) Browse to your ISO image to burn to USB.


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> Boot into *Setup *(Bios) Go to the *Security* tab. If *Secure Boot *is enabled, *Disable* it or change it to *Setup Mode.* If* UEFI Bios* is enabled, change it to* Legacy*. _Move _USB Flash drive to First Boot Device. _Save and Exit_
> If you still have a problem, then create a Bootable USB with* Rufus*, in my signature. Under _Partition Scheme_ choose *GPT*. (see Attached) Browse to your ISO image to burn to USB.


I dont have any of the options in the bios...so I did nothing there...

But I tried the other thing you said and I dont even get press any key to boot from USB option....its just one "_" flashing on the screen and thats it..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer/Motherboard?
Make sure you followed the instructions correctly when creating your USB with Rufus. 
https://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> What is the make and model# of your computer/Motherboard?
> Make sure you followed the instructions correctly when creating your USB with Rufus.
> https://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html


My motherboard is P5KPL-AM.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download and read the Manual here https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5KPLAM/HelpDesk_Manual/ Read the part about disabling Secure and UEFI boot. 
Download your drivers from here https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5KPLAM/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

I havent really found it in the manual, but I guess I have to update BIOS right? So I downloaded latest Win 7 64bit BIOS driver and tried through Ezflash and it says the file is incompatible with current BIOS verison..


----------



## dizz 1001 (Sep 26, 2016)

*bootind from rescue disk in optical drive new hp i 5 12 gig ram*

Want to thank all who replied with my problem with UEFI bios now I can boot the rescue cd.

Special thanks to Rich Mentzel who personally helped me via text and phone as I was very confused .


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

I still have that problem, if someone would know...


----------

